# Crying at night



## beth.rose (Sep 15, 2012)

We picked up our new puppy Rosie last night and she's absolutely adorable, even more than we imagined. 

However, when it came to bed time, we followed the advice we had been given and put her in a crate, along with vet bed, blanket from her litter, hot water bottle and things to chew. We knew she would cry, but we weren't prepared for how bad it would be. She cried and screamed until 3 in the morning, and we felt particularly bad for the neighbours!

Are we doing the right thing just leaving her to cry herself to sleep? And are there other things we can do to make her less upset? We could do with some reassurance!

Thanks


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hiya, well you made it through the first night, just! You will get loads of different advice on this one and it's up to you which path you take. For my first dog he cried in his cate downstairs for the first two nights (the first night the worst) and then not a peep ever since. He never barks in the morning and will wait patiently till we get up. For my second dog she was crated but up in my bedroom but only because I didn't want het to keep my other dog awake too. He was scared of her for the first few days when she arrived and would leave the room if she was present! Anyway, she stayed in my bedroom (crated) for about 5 days or so then I moved her crate downstairs next to Obi's bed. She took a bit longer to settle at night and and barks in the morning (usually around 7am) to let me know she's up! I wish she was more chilled like Obi but she is still only 5 months. 

Given you have already done one night I would stick with it for a few more nights and see how it goes. If there is constant crying my next plan would be to move the crate to your bedroom and then gradually over time move the crate closer to where you would prefer it to be. Good luck x


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi I'm going to be a new owner to a puppy soon an my question is when they are little do you take them out during the night to pee? And what age do you stop doing that?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You could try covering the crate with a dark blanket too....my two seem to like that.

Beth - I didn't get up in the night for mine. They both have a 36" crate and they both had a bed on one side and a puppy pad on the other. Biscuit only wee'd on his for about 10 days and Honey only did 1 wee and 1 poo and that was because I fed her too late in the evening. I wasn't keen on taking them out in the night as I was never sure that it was a good idea to wake them as this might install a habit and whether if they did whimper, it was really for the toilet or just attention. I found it much easier letting them work out their own natural pattern and it didn't seem to take long. I would put them to bed at 11.30 and come back at 7am and this has gradually got longer as they have got older.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Apparently the ideal situation is to let your puppy cry itself out but I do not subscribe to this idea. My reasons are that A, I have close neighbours and feel I have a duty of care to allow them a good nights sleep, and B, pup has had a traumatic change of enviroment and is under great stress. With both mine I had a crate beside my bed let them out for a pee/poo if they stirred and we all had a good nights sleep. There are fors and againsts for whichever route you choose, my argument is just because we always used to let them cry does not necessarily mean it is the best way. I like to think we are mor enlightened these days and as we mostly live in close proximity to our neighbours we must consider them. Good luck!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm with Pollypiglet....they are crying because they are lonely, insecure and scared. Why not put them in close proximity to you and all get a decent nights sleep! Become enlightend, follow the path young Beth Rose.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I too agree the kindest way is to let them sleep in your room in their crate until they are settled in their new home, it's only natural those first few nights when you've gone to bed they are going to feel very alone and insecure, i really dont agree with letting them cry it out to be honest, you can always move them at a letter date if you don't wish them to stay in your room and once they are used to their surroundings they will be fine not being so close to you.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

We live in a bungalow and only have a small kitchen so Bensons's crate has been in our room since the beginning, he still cried the first few nights and although we reassured him we were there, we did not get out to him, we started with a pad at one end but he never used it and has always gone through the night, though we did have some early mornings for a while!! We apologised to the neighbour for the noise, luckily she is a doggy person and understood, now at 5 months he gets to go in garden last thing but is in bed by 9 he does get up with hubby at 6, who takes him for a walk before he goes to work but we have been reasonably lucky with his night time routine.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

When we first had our dog Jenna, I used to put her in the crate with two big soft toys to cuddle up to, and a dog treat, settle her and turn the light out. Then I sat in the dark, next to her crate. I didn't talk to her, or touch her, but she knew that I was there, and after a couple of whimpers she would settle down to sleep. Then I moved away quietly. The whimpers only lasted a couple of nights and after a few nights she couldn't get into her bed fast enough in order to get her treat.

I had covered the crate with a blanket on three sides to make it more of a den, and during the day we encouraged her to go in her crate by leaving the door open for her, and putting treats or a new toy inside. This way it became a safe, happy place for her, and this made it much easier for her at night. Jenna is 2 now, and loves her crate, she chills out in it when she fancies a bit of peace and quiet, buries her special treats in it, and STILL HAS Gordon the gorilla to cuddle up to!

The crate is a godsend if you are visiting anywhere, we stayed in a rented cottage, and Jenna was perfectly happy at night in her familiar den surroundings, and we didn't have to worry about her possibly chewing the furniture etc. She has a crate in our camper, and sleeps happily in it in the cab area; when we are actually travelling her crate provides some protection for her.

I should add she does have a bed in the lounge, and one in the kitchen, both of which she uses, but her crate is still her special place, and she uses it by her own choice several times a day.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I couldn't bear to hear my puppies cry. I found it agony! Mine slept very happily in their crates in our bedroom and quickly stopped being afraid and lonely. Now they choose their own place to sleep, a favourite is the front door mat!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for the advice guys! I can't wait to get him. 2 weeks and 5 days tomorrow


----------



## beth.rose (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice. She has defiantly calmed down at nights now, but still crying for a little while. Hopefully it will just calm down completely. As i sit here she has just sat here and licked my entire face! Now cuddled up on me  Not sure she likes the computer - takes the attention away from her! Thanks again for all the advice! ...Here come more licks! x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad to hear that Rosie is settling better at night... Have to say that using the computer with Kiki on my knee is becoming much more difficult now that she is bigger - she sprawls on my knee resting her head on my left arm... and to make sure she is comfy have to sit well back from the desk.... but it is lovely to have her company, so I'm not really complaining!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lovecockapoo2 said:


> Hi I'm going to be a new owner to a puppy soon an my question is when they are little do you take them out during the night to pee? And what age do you stop doing that?


I know some people leave puppy pads in the crate for them to use but I chose the get up and let him out option. I was lucky in that jasper didn't cry for long when we put him to bed, about a couple of minutes. So when he started crying at 2am I knew he must need the toilet! When I got up for toilet visits I never cuddled or spoke to him and if I did I spoke very softly and calmly.he woke up a lot at first but as his bladder matured he woke up less and now doesn't cry until he hears us get up! I must admit when he was very little and he woke up at about 5ish I would take him to bed for cuddles. He always fell back to sleep around my neck, lol! I did this purely out of tiredness myself, lol! As he's got older, if he wakes up a bit earlier than usual I let him out and give him his breakfast but leave him out of his crate and he just chills out till we come down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We left Billy to cry - had a blanket over the cage and a puppy pad in the front, after 3 nights he slept through and has ever since. He just waits for us to come down on a morning. Good luck
H x


----------

